# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Juro Pro, σταματάει να βγάζει ατμό μετά από 1'

## 80p

Καλημέρα, έχω ενα Juro Pro ST219 που βγάζει ατμό μόνο για λίγο -σταματάει να βγάζει ατμό μετά από 0.5 - 1 λεπτό περίπου. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων ...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πρέπει ένας (έμπειρος) να δει την ώρα που σταματάει ο ατμός αν έχει σταματήσει η τροφοδοσία ηλεκτροδότησης της αντίστασης του μπόιλερ (νωρίτερα δηλ οπότε τίποτε θερμικά θα φταίνε) ... αλλιώς πρόβλημα στην βαλβίδα στο πηνίο?/βούλωμα?. Επιχείρησε έναν καθαρισμό του μπόιλερ ξύδι/σόδα

----------


## gcnick

καλησπερα φιλε μου 
για να βγαζει λιγο ατμο προφανοσ ειναι το θερμικο που παει στην αντησταση και δινει εντολη να κοψει .
απο την αλλη καλο θα ηταν να τσεκαρεις και την ηλεκτροβαλβιδα αν σου δουλευει σωστα .η μποπει να ειναι και ψιλοβουλομενος και ο πρεσοστατης.

----------


## 80p

> καλησπερα φιλε μου 
> για να βγαζει λιγο ατμο προφανοσ ειναι το θερμικο που παει στην αντησταση και δινει εντολη να κοψει .
> απο την αλλη καλο θα ηταν να τσεκαρεις και την ηλεκτροβαλβιδα αν σου δουλευει σωστα .η μποπει να ειναι και ψιλοβουλομενος και ο πρεσοστατης.


Καλησπέρα Νίκο,

Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι κάποιος διακόπτης ρεύματος προς την αντίσταση αυτό που φταίει. Το boiler είναι γεμάτο ατμό όταν εμφανίζεται το πρόβλημα, η αντίσταση έχει λειτουργήσει αρκετή ώρα ώστε να ζεσταθεί καλά το νερό και να ανέβει η πίεση του ατμού. Η ηλεκτροβαλβίδα φαίνεται να δουλεύει σωστά, τουλάχιστον όσο είναι κρύα, γιατί επιτρέπει στον ατμό να βγει όταν της δωθεί εντολή να ανοίξει. Αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι ότι βγαίνει μια ποσότητα ατμού και μετά σταματάει να βγαίνει άλλος ατμός, αν και το boiler εξακολουθεί να είναι γεμάτο. Επομένως, ή σταματάει να δουλεύει η ηλεκτροβαλβίδα ξαφνικά (όταν περάσει μια μικρή ποσότητα ατμού και ζεσταθεί???) ή κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει.

Προς το παρόν το έχω ψιλοπαρατήσει, έμπλεξα με διάφορες δουλειές και δεν ασχολήθηκα ιδιαίτερα μαζί του από τότε που έγραψα το αρχικό μήνυμα. Έχω κάνει και καθαρισμό, όπως συνέστησε ο Πέτρος στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα -ευχαριστώ Πέτρο- αλλά το πρόβλημα εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει.

Όσο για τον πρεσοστάτη, δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς είναι και πού βρίσκεται και πώς θα μπορούσα να τον αναγνωρίσω και να δω αν δουλεύει. Μήπως μπορείς να γράψεις δυο λόγια?

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι κάποιος διακόπτης ρεύματος προς την αντίσταση αυτό που φταίει.


Σωστά γιατί εννοείται στην αρχή βλέπεις την ενδεικτική λυχνία (πράσινο/κόκκινο ...δεν ξέρω το μοντέλο σου αλλά πρέπει να έχει ) σε ενημερώνει ότι είναι "έτοιμο" (δηλαδή το μπόιλερ ντουμάνιασε από ατμό και "περιμένει " να στον δώσει) ... θα στον δώσει τον ατμό όταν θα πατήσεις το σχετικό κουμπί στο σίδερο για να ανοίξει την βαλβίδα . (Η βαλβίδα στο μπόιλερ ενώνεται με ένα σωληνάκι που οδηγεί τον ατμό στην πλάκα του σίδερου που κρατάς στο χέρι)

Εν το μεταξύ έχει δουλέψει η βαλβίδα όπως λες .. άρα λειτουργεί (το πηνίο της βαλβίδας). τώρα για το μετά το 1 λεπτό αν δείχνει να μην λειτουργεί δεν είναι και απίθανο αυτό να συμβαίνει μετά (για το πηνίο πάλι αναφέρομαι) .. π.χ. "πρόθυρα " βλάβης του πηνίου της βαλβίδας ή του διακόπτη που πατάς ... αυτό εννοείται απαιτεί έλεγχο αν όντως δεν τροφοδοτείται η βαλβίδα με ρεύμα την ώρα που της δίνεις εντολή. Αν της δίνεις εντολή και τροφοδοτείται .. δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μην ξαναβγάλει ατμό .. εκτός και έχει πάθη  κάτι το πηνίο . (τώρα αν είναι βούλωμα από το μηχανικό μέρος της βαλβίδας είναι δύσκολο .. όταν εκ των προτέρων έχει δουλέψει στο 1 λεπτό . εκτός λέω τώρα να έχει στο μπόιλερ λάσπες άλατα ... γιαυτό σου είπα παραπάνω για καθάρισμα με ξύδι ... στο κάτω κάτω καλό του κάνεις και όχι κακό) πάντως η μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα γέρνει προς το πηνίο της βαλβίδας. (και εφόσον εκ τον προτέρων είσαι σίγουρος ότι το μπόιλερ διαθέτει αρκετό πλεόνασμα ατμού εκείνη την στιγμή)

Ο Πρεσσοστάτης είναι και αυτός στο μποίλερ προσαρμοσμένος αλλά δεν συνδέεται με κανένα σωληνάκι αλλά μόνο με καλώδια και και προς το μπόιλερ. (ο λόγος του έλεγχος της πίεσης στο μπόιλερ και ασφάλειας ) όπως και κάποια μικρά κλίξον εξωτερικά του μπόιλερ με διαβαθμίσεις σταθερής θερμοκρασίας ελέγχου που διασφαλίζουν τα όρια της λειτουργίας της αντίστασης θέρμανσης νερού)

----------


## 80p

> Σωστά γιατί εννοείται στην αρχή βλέπεις την ενδεικτική λυχνία (πράσινο/κόκκινο ...δεν ξέρω το μοντέλο σου αλλά πρέπει να έχει ) σε ενημερώνει ότι είναι "έτοιμο" (δηλαδή το μπόιλερ ντουμάνιασε από ατμό και "περιμένει " να στον δώσει) ... θα στον δώσει τον ατμό όταν θα πατήσεις το σχετικό κουμπί στο σίδερο για να ανοίξει την βαλβίδα . (Η βαλβίδα στο μπόιλερ ενώνεται με ένα σωληνάκι που οδηγεί τον ατμό στην πλάκα του σίδερου που κρατάς στο χέρι)
> 
> Εν το μεταξύ έχει δουλέψει η βαλβίδα όπως λες .. άρα λειτουργεί (το πηνίο της βαλβίδας). τώρα για το μετά το 1 λεπτό αν δείχνει να μην λειτουργεί δεν είναι και απίθανο αυτό να συμβαίνει μετά (για το πηνίο πάλι αναφέρομαι) .. π.χ. "πρόθυρα " βλάβης του πηνίου της βαλβίδας ή του διακόπτη που πατάς ... αυτό εννοείται απαιτεί έλεγχο αν όντως δεν τροφοδοτείται η βαλβίδα με ρεύμα την ώρα που της δίνεις εντολή. Αν της δίνεις εντολή και τροφοδοτείται .. δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μην ξαναβγάλει ατμό .. εκτός και έχει πάθη  κάτι το πηνίο . (τώρα αν είναι βούλωμα από το μηχανικό μέρος της βαλβίδας είναι δύσκολο .. όταν εκ των προτέρων έχει δουλέψει στο 1 λεπτό . εκτός λέω τώρα να έχει στο μπόιλερ λάσπες άλατα ... γιαυτό σου είπα παραπάνω για καθάρισμα με ξύδι ... στο κάτω κάτω καλό του κάνεις και όχι κακό) πάντως η μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα γέρνει προς το πηνίο της βαλβίδας. (και εφόσον εκ τον προτέρων είσαι σίγουρος ότι το μπόιλερ διαθέτει αρκετό πλεόνασμα ατμού εκείνη την στιγμή)
> 
> Ο Πρεσσοστάτης είναι και αυτός στο μποίλερ προσαρμοσμένος αλλά δεν συνδέεται με κανένα σωληνάκι αλλά μόνο με καλώδια και και προς το μπόιλερ. (ο λόγος του έλεγχος της πίεσης στο μπόιλερ και ασφάλειας ) όπως και κάποια μικρά κλίξον εξωτερικά του μπόιλερ με διαβαθμίσεις σταθερής θερμοκρασίας ελέγχου που διασφαλίζουν τα όρια της λειτουργίας της αντίστασης θέρμανσης νερού)


Ευχαριστώ και πάλι Πέτρο.

Αν κατάλαβα καλά λοιπόν, ο πρεσσοστάτης ενεργεί σαν δικλείδα ασφαλείας  όταν αυξηθεί υπερβολικά η πίεση στο boiler. Επομένως το πρόβλημα που  έχει το σίδερο δεν μπορεί να είναι θέμα του πρεσσοστάτη, αλλά μόνο της  βαλβίδας που για κάποιο λόγο λειτουργεί όταν είναι κρύα αλλά σταματάει  να λειτουργεί όταν ζεσταθεί. Εκτός και αν ο πρεσσοστάτης ενεργεί σαν  γενικός διακόπτης της λειτουργίας του συστήματος όταν αυξηθεί υπερβολικά  η πίεση στο boiler. Σε τέτοια περίπτωση, ένας χαλασμένος πρεσσοστάτης  θα μπορούσε να αντιληφθεί καθυστερημένα την υπερβολική πίεση στο boiler  και τότε (καθυστερημένα) να διακόψει την παροχή ατμού. Δεν το θεωρώ  πιθανό να λειτουργεί με τον τρόπο αυτό, αλλά δεν είμαι και βέβαιος.

Το πηνίο (σωληνοειδές) και η βαλβίδα είναι χωριστά, έτσι δεν είναι? Ή τα  αγοράζει κάποιος και τα αντικαταστεί σαν ένα σύστημα (βαλβίδα και πηνίο  μαζί)?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Σε τέτοια περίπτωση, ένας χαλασμένος πρεσσοστάτης θα μπορούσε να αντιληφθεί καθυστερημένα την υπερβολική πίεση στο boiler και τότε (καθυστερημένα) να διακόψει την παροχή ατμού. Δεν το θεωρώ πιθανό να λειτουργεί με τον τρόπο αυτό, αλλά δεν είμαι και βέβαιος.


Κανείς δεν είναι βέβαιος αν δεν έχει το πλήρες σχηματικό του κατασκευαστή για το πως λειτουργεί (ο καθείς την τρέλα του) 
Για το "καθυστερημένα" που λες , το θεωρώ απίθανο να συμβεί γιατί εννοείται κατασκευάζονται με τρόπο μέγιστης ασφάλειας έτσι ώστε να μην συμβεί. Και αν θεωρήσουμε ότι συνέβαινε "καθυστερημένα" .. τότε η ακραία ασφάλεια που έχουν (η τάπα πλήρωσης νερού... που είναι επίσης τάπα ασφαλείας) θα λάβει τον δικό της ακραίο ρόλο .




> Το πηνίο (σωληνοειδές) και η βαλβίδα είναι χωριστά, έτσι δεν είναι? Ή τα αγοράζει κάποιος και τα αντικαταστεί σαν ένα σύστημα (βαλβίδα και πηνίο μαζί)?


Εξαρτάτε από τον κατασκευαστή /προμηθευτή ανταλλακτικών (είναι και κομπλέ .. είναι και με σκέτα πηνία)
http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/index.p...35gc243sg7vch3

Πρέπει να βεβαιωθείς ότι την ώρα (μετά το 1 λεπτό ) όταν τροφοδοτείς την βαλβίδα με ρεύμα ... βλέπεις ότι τροφοδοτείται .. αλλά παρόλα αυτά δεν σου βγάζει ατμό (δεν μεταφέρει ατμό προς την πλάκα του σίδερου) . τότε έχει πρόβλημα η βαλβίδα.

----------


## gcnick

σηγνωμη παιδια αλλα απο οτι γνωριζω αν συμφωνειτε ο πρεσοστατης ρυθμιζει την πιεση του ατμου .
για αυτο εχουν και διαβαθμισεις ποσα Bar πιεση θελουμε να περναει ο ατμος ...για παραδειγμα υπαρχει ο γενικης χρησης που ειναι 0.2 bar εως 6 bar και ορισμενοι αλλοι παλι με σταθερη πιεση στα 3,5 bar 
 αλλα αν παραηρησετε στο πισο μερος του πρεσοστατη υπαρχει μια βιδα που με + και - που με ανα κατσαβιδι αυξανουμε η μειονουμε την πιεση του ατμου..

----------

